# How many points per block



## Desecrated (Aug 17, 2007)

How many points do you need before you get a new block in your e-rep system?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 17, 2007)

2 bajillion


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 17, 2007)

I was starting to think so to.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2007)

666


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 17, 2007)

For a moment I thought it was one block per even number of points.


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2007)

I have no idea, nor do I care. 

Guys, it's e-rep. It's just for fun. If you could redeem the shit for free gear or siix-packs, I could understand the number of questions we get about it, ut honestly - as a guy who has a LOT more e-rep than you, chicks don't line up to fuck me because I have seven yellow bars and you don't.



























They only offer head. :/


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 17, 2007)

Drew said:


> chicks don't line up to fuck me because I have seven yellow bars and you don't.



Nah, they do that when you have lotsa red bars.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 17, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> For a moment I thought it was one block per even number of points.



Well if that was true then germanium would be Shredding In His Sleep.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 17, 2007)

It's not really that I care, it's just that this is the only indication I have to show my grandchildren that I was alive.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 17, 2007)

Drew said:


> They only offer head. :/



Well that's a start! 
Can't wait to be an automated shredding machine.


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2007)

It's the mystery that makes it exciting! 

[action=Chris]knows but isn't telling.[/action]


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 17, 2007)

Drew said:


> If you could redeem the shit for free gear or six-packs,



 Idea for a membership drive.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 18, 2007)

I dunno so far I have observed that you seem to get them at totally random times. I am still wanting my first bright green one


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 18, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I dunno so far I have observed that you seem to get them at totally random times. I am still wanting my first bright green one



I got mine at 2000 points or so, thats why I thought I would get another one at 3000 points, but thats not the issue, :|


----------



## yevetz (Aug 23, 2007)

I got my first yellow for 5k


----------



## Leon (Aug 23, 2007)

it is determined by a function involving Cosines, the Jacobi, dangling participles, and the exponential 'e'.

[action=Leon]hopes, anyways.[/action]


----------



## Ivan (Aug 23, 2007)

Leon said:


> it is determined by a function involving Cosines, the Jacobi, dangling participles, and the exponential 'e'.
> 
> [action=Leon]hopes, anyways.[/action]


...but it can be easily approximated using the first kind Bessel functions.


----------

